# Troy Who would you be?



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 19, 2004)

I started this thread to ask a question. 
1 Which hero would you be at troy?
2 Who would you not want to be at troy?
3 Did you like the movie?
4 Who caused troy?

1 Achilles
2 Agamemnon
3 yes
4 Paris


----------



## polymorphikos (Sep 19, 2004)

1) Oddyseus. He was crafty, won the battle, had many cool (if heart-rending) adventures, spent lengthy periods with to divine seductresses and still got home alright and got to play the hero for his wife and live a decent life.

2) Patroklus. Achilles is a jerk to him, he dies, and not only does he not wear the pants in the relationship, but he is portrayed very dubiously in the film.

3) I didn't like the movie. it had a few bright points, but I mostly found it stupid, pompous, badly-scripted, unremarkably-shot, ludicrously-inaccurate (to the point where I almost yelled at the screen, and had to be calmed by my dad who saw it with me), and very, very dull whenever something other than Hector or a battle was on-screen. I will defend Dian(a?) Kruger as being quite attractive, despite what everyone said. Not attractive enough to launch a thousand ships but meh.

4) If I answer this one, everyone'll cheat. Let's just say it was a certain someone who was a sheperd at some point, and may or may not have judged a beauty-pagent.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 22, 2004)

1. Odysseus. Come _on!_


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 23, 2004)

1. Phoenix - when I read "Illium" this guy sounded so cool  though I don't think he was in the film...
2. Patroclus
3. yup 
4. He started it! he did! not me!  (in other words, dunno)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 24, 2004)

I still haven't seen it!!


----------



## **Elentari** (Sep 24, 2004)

1. Kassandra (but maybe just because i just read "The Firebrand")
2. Menelaus
3. not really. it was rather boring and kinda felt wrong. i think they could do much much better with it.
4. paris


----------



## Kassad (Sep 26, 2004)

1-Paris, I have a gift for creating sh*tty situations
2-Paris: this is quite a burden to bear
3-No the movie was catastophic IMHO: there's no magic anymore, I mean Achilles is supposed to be invincible but we can't check that 'cause he never ever receives a hit + it seems he doesn't dies of his wound in the heel.
Not to mention that the 10 years long siege turns into a 1 week blitzkrieg  
4-Paris -ok I'm sorry.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 27, 2004)

difficult to accurately portray a 10 year siege in a 3 hour film


----------



## Kassad (Sep 27, 2004)

hmm I not saying a ten years long movie was needed   but ten years (moreover ten years of war) tend to change people a bit. A bit of make up, some indications like 'x years later', shows of lassitude and different kind of weather could have helped.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 3, 2004)

Good choices everyone.


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't know about Achilles and Agamemnon. The first is a moody jerk who causes no end of trouble and then gets the chop, and the second wasn't really any different, except that he occasionally conceded the point. The whole Elektra, Orestes thingummy isn't really any worse than the arrow-poking.

Now that I've insulted your personal opinion, my work here is done. Go to bed.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 4, 2004)

The only reason i like achilles is because he died with honour. And at least he didnt sacrifice his own daughter.


----------



## Kassad (Oct 5, 2004)

Well Seth, I don't see where's the honour for an almost immortal beein in fighting mortals  
Anyway, I'm currently reading Virgilius' Aeneid and it rocks. It doesn't highlights when Achilles dies in the mythology but suggest the chronology in the movies is incorrect. Anyone remembers the Iliad well enough to clarify that?


----------



## Blue Mythril (Oct 7, 2004)

1. I must say, Odysseus owns you all. Achilles, bah, don't get me started. We're talking about a man who finally fell in love with a great woman as he killed her...
 2. paris, cos he was a pretty boy coward who made a predictable choice between three goddesses and then legged it. 
 3. Havn't seen it yet.
 4. Well, you could argue in favour of the snivelling little pretty boy, or you could argue in favour of Aphrodite, OR whoever suggested the damn Judgement in the first place (drawing a mental blank).


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 7, 2004)

Eris must die!


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 8, 2004)

Zeus suggested the contest but it was the god of dischord who gave the apple or you could blame the moron who didnt invite her to the wedding.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Oct 8, 2004)

There we go!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 8, 2004)

Kassad - I'm not sure exactly when Achilles died, as the most recent version I read ended up with him not dieing at all  (Dan Simmons - Illium, great book) but the cronology of the film was definately dodgy. Enjoyable none the less


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 19, 2004)

You go guy


----------



## Michael (Oct 19, 2004)

1. ODYSSEUS!
2. Paris.
3. Haven't seen the movie.
4. Well now, that is debatable. Did Paris *know* who was the most beautiful woman in the world? The gods were infamous for their mischievous interventions in human affairs. Anyway, does anyone else think Paris was a bad choice to judge a beauty contest?


----------



## djdonegal (Mar 15, 2005)

1. Aeneas.  For those who don't know - he goes on to found Rome.
2. Achilles.  I mean, how unlucky do you have to be that someone hits you in the ONE PLACE that could kill you!?
3. Yups I have, althought I was concentrating more on the company I was with than the movie itself... if you catch my drift...
4. Paris.

DJ


----------



## Stalker (Jun 1, 2005)

Seth God Of Chaos said:
			
		

> I started this thread to ask a question.
> 1 Which hero would you be at troy?
> 2 Who would you not want to be at troy?
> 3 Did you like the movie?
> ...


 
1. Achilles was great but by the fate he was doomed to death, so I'd rather prefer to be Aeneus - at least that guy was married to Priam's daughter and managed to escape.
2. Not that self-loving haughty snob Agamemnon whose death was simply shameful on return to Mykenae. Klytaemnestra never forgave him her daughter Iphygenia sacrificed at the start the campaign agains Troy. I'd rather be Odisseus.
3. Partly.
4. Eris who threw in the Apple of Discord during the feast of Olympians who celebrated wedding of Peleus (Achilles' father) and Thetis (Achilles mother).


----------



## Amber (Jun 1, 2005)

I started this thread to ask a question. 
1 Which hero would you be at troy?
2 Who would you not want to be at troy?
3 Did you like the movie?
4 Who caused troy?


1. Achilles
2. Agamemnon
3. No- they mutilated the book!
4. Aphrodite


Virgil's Aenid is great ^^


----------



## WarlikeMenelaos (Jun 24, 2005)

1 Which hero would you be at Troy?
Ummm...Menelaos, gets to go home with Helen, stops off in Thebes (Egypt) for a while and gets drunk. Plus he's the King of Sparta and they rock! I'd either like to be him or Diomedes, he was a great character.

2 Who would you not want to be at troy?
Hector, good man, good Prince, good warrior. Unfair death.

3 Did you like the movie?
As a fan of the Iliad....I hated the movie.

4 Who caused troy?
There are many you could blame, Aphrodite and Alexandros are the main two. But then again the other Gods played their parts and the entire thing is controlled by the will of Zeus but Aphrodite and Paris are the main two to blame.


----------



## Osiris Lord of Duat (Jul 27, 2005)

1 Which hero would you be at Troy?
Odysseus. Despite being one of the last to return home, he managed to do so and still kept his kingdom and wife. Plus, he's the reason that Sacred Ilion fell thanks to his horse idea.

2 Who would you not want to be at Troy?
Priam. He has to watch as his eldest and most beloved son goes out to meet Achilles and gets killed before the Schaian gate. With the death of Hector, Troy is doomed, and Priam knows it.

3 Did you like the movie?
To a point. There were some very cool, and funny, lines. As a fan and student of the Iliad, I have to say that I hated the film. It was a travesty and the director missed the point completely.

4 Who caused Troy?
Now, this IS the question isn't it? Well, there are a number of factors to consider, but the overall answer I feel I must give is that Zeus is the main culprit and I'm about to justify that statement:
At the wedding of Peleus and Thetis, they neglect to invoke the invitation of one particular goddess; Eris, the goddess of strife. In anger, she throws the golden apple to Paris with the words "To the fairest" inscribed upon it. Thus begins the events that lead to the Trojan war. 

Now, since Zeus wanted to marry Thetis but discovered that her son would be greater than its father, Zeus decided that she would marry a mortal man. In doing so, he effectively swore an oath to her to do pretty much anything she asked of him, and indeed he does by giving Achilles great glory when she asks this particular favour of him. 

If Zeus had not given Thetis to Peleus, then they would not have been able to neglect Eris and thereby she would not have thrown the golden apple at the feet of Paris. Since all things are in the scope of Zeus, he must have known that this would happen as nothing occurs without his knowledge (To a point) and the destruction of Troy (Ilion) would have been far preferable to him than Thetis possibly bearing a son that could topple him from Olympus.

The end result is that I believe Zeus is to blame, but so too are the characters of Eris, Peleus, Thetis and Paris (Alexander). Helen is exempt as she didn't even want to go with Paris, as she states herself in the Iliad. I also agree with Warlike Menelaos that Aphrodite is to blame for the Trojan war but I'm inclined to think she was being put up to it by Hera at this point, not having been chosen as the fairest and seeing a way to destroy Troy.


----------

